# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Ранги пользователей

## JAHolper

Сейчас буду менять ранги. (Они же звания участников. Расположенные под ником.)
Пишите как оно и предлагайте идеи улучшения, свои варианты.

----------


## АВИАТОР

SDS: admin, рейтинг должен отслеживаться - сколько лет на форуме, чего понаписал, чего твоего кто почитал, кто где и куда - за что тебя послал... 
Очень здравая мысль!Только не рейтинг,а от всего этого должно зависить звание(ну или что там будет))))

----------


## PatR!oT

а мне погоны никогда не нравились !!!

----------


## JAHolper

Не смогу я сделать так чтоб он всё учитывал. Уж извиняйте. =)
Будет зависеть только от сообщений. А рейтинг сам по себе.
Вот что сделалось:

С 2500 сообщений можно писать своё звание.

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
Я приветствую: хочешь получить звезду как Суворов от Императрицы - пиши!          Не хочешь звезды - не пиши, другой получит.

----------


## Akasey

не от количества постов должны эти звёздочки, а от полезности ЧИЛОВЕКА

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
так "полезность" в нынешнем обществе сама по себе ничего не стоит, надо как-то к физическим мерилам привязать?

----------


## Sanych

> *Akasey*, 
> так "полезность" в нынешнем обществе сама по себе ничего не стоит, надо как-то к физическим мерилам привязать?


Так и погоны то же ничего не говорят. Кто капитан, кто сержант. И рядовые самые опытные. Просто вопрос стал так = нравится - не нравится. Звезда просто или звезда на погоне. В итоге всё делается для уникальности. Что бы глаз цеплялся, так скажем, и хотелось остаться. Мне например нравилась главная страница с отображением аватаров. Выделяло из кучи таких же.

----------


## vova230

Зачем все эти изменения? Ради самих изменений?

----------


## АВИАТОР

> Мне например нравилась главная страница с отображением аватаров. Выделяло из кучи таких же.


И я о том же



> Зря с главной страницы аватары убрали,было красочно.Сейчас так простенько и скучно,я если бы первый раз попал--сразу бы и вышел.


 ....

----------


## SDS

*АВИАТОР*,  
путём эвристического анализа: кто старое помянет - тому глаз вон.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
консерватор ты, надо вперёд - а ты всё назад
и СССР - моя страна, - на этом сдох, и форум сдохнет, если обновляться не будет...

----------


## Irina

Идея неплохая, только желательно при начислении звездочек не учитывать сообщения в играх и т.п.?

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
про аватары - абсолютно согласен

----------


## SDS

*АВИАТОР*, 
ХЗ -  надо думать... и чего ты так меня напрягаешь?

----------


## SDS

при всех гласных и не согласных - я в болото камушек вкинул, а admin его услышал и то болото расшевелил...

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, 
> консерватор ты, надо вперёд - а ты всё назад
> и СССР - моя страна, - на этом сдох, и форум сдохнет, если обновляться не будет...


Вот в том то и дело. Все хорошее что было в СССР похерили и что в результате получили? Так что зачем менять то, что хорошо? Опять как у коммунистов? Старый мир разрушим до основанья, а затем... Только потом может и не случиться, как и произошло с Союзом.
Давайте будем менять на форуме то что надо, но зачем менять то, что вроде никому и не мешает? Погоны помешали? Напомнить, что красная армия тоже от погонов в 17 отказалась, а в 43 снова ввела? Про аватарки уже говорили. А в темах как молчали так и молчим? Форум по большому счету два-три человека тянут, а остальные даже чуть помочь не хотят.

----------


## JAHolper

Так, без паники. Пишите по рангам. По остальному в предложения, никто не останется не замеченным.

Насчёт аватаров на главной:
Не видно названия последней темы. Слишком информативность страдает.

*Irina*, сделаем в будущем. Пока там и так мало людей пишет.

----------


## АВИАТОР

> А в темах как молчали так и молчим? Форум по большому счету два-три человека тянут, а остальные даже чуть помочь не хотят.


Поддерживаю

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
тяжко с тобой дискуссию вести, я в теме " back in the USSR" обратно в СССР позвал, так ты там - за "незалежнасць", только чью и от кого?
а тут ты СССР добрым словом вспоминаешь, так ты определись на перемены - надо или не надо?

----------


## JAHolper

Все всё отлично тянут. Сейчас немного ещё расшевелимся и всё будет отлично. Не киснуть. =)
И хватит не по теме.

----------


## SDS

> Форум по большому счету два-три человека тянут, а остальные даже чуть помочь не хотят.


И какие - то два-три человека тянут? И куда тянут?? И кто-тот,что помочь не хочет????
Да придут два-три, как ты называешь, молодых и новых и может за ними ещё сто придёт со своими мыслями и взглядами, может им интересно тут будет.
И что б они пришли - так то уже admin должен решать какие темы их сюда завлекут.
Но не "рыбалка - туризм" и не "любишь - не любишь или изменяешь".
Вообще,admin, рекомендую все эти "темы" поудалять - они пустые и такого словоблудства в Инете более, чем достаточно и оттуда и скачано, и в избытке на иных форумах.
Хочешь своё что сказать - скажи, тебе "+" благодарный читатель поставит.
Вот mouse фотом своим постоянно делится и всем нравится, только он их не в Инете качает, а в лесу ищет.
Обозлил ты меня, vova 230 - до безобразия, в стране хочешь перемен, а на форуме - что б тебе на погоны звёздочки вешали, хоть и виртуальные...

----------


## SDS

короче, что-то я разошёлся... полный кирдык, если кому случайно нахамил, приношу извинения

----------


## vova230

> *vova230*, 
> тяжко с тобой дискуссию вести, я в теме " back in the USSR" обратно в СССР позвал, так ты там - за "незалежнасць", только чью и от кого?
> а тут ты СССР добрым словом вспоминаешь, так ты определись на перемены - надо или не надо?


Я за перемены, но за разумные. А то сами видели что на байнетсе творилось. Хотите и здесь тот-же дурдом? Может сейчас там и пошли изменения к лучшему, не знаю, давно не был. Но зачем здесь устраивать бардак? Да, для начала давайте удалим темы разовые, те где никто не пишет. А ранг пользователя может не только учитывать количество постов, но и рейтинг. Спасибки ставим за зря что-ли? Но я просто прошу не менять все и сразу. А то может получиться что вместо старого форума получим совершенно новый, но вот будет ли он лучше еще не факт. И еще надо подумать и о том не оттолкнет ли этот новый форум старых пользователей, я не говорю уже о привлечении новых.

----------


## Mouse

Ломать не строить. Однако, для мужской психологии приемлима стабильность, и мы всеми фибрами сопротивляемся изменениям устаявшегося порядка. Я думаю это следует учитывать!))) Я отслеживаю и в себе эту особенность. Поэтому кардинальные перемены не люблю. Вот сменили пагоны на звёзды - и что? 
Убрали казино, тогда и наличность надо убирать, её больше негде тратить!
Эти перемены не несут функциональных преимуществ. Давайте лучше добавлять какие-то новые удобства, вместо тотальной чистки (я не про разовые посты и старые темы).

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вот что надо учитывать: (ИМХО)
1) репутация
2) сообщения
Эти менее важные:
3) Активность
4) Длительность
А вот как и в какой пропорции их использовать при начислении звёзд --надо подумать

----------


## vova230

Длительность учитывать думаю не стоит. Это будет несправедливо к новичкам.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Зато справедливо к ветеранам 

_АВИАТОР добавил 25.04.2011 в 21:23_
Кстати,с параметром   Активность не совсем понятно,как там считает.Может уже всё придумали до нас,а мы тут копья ломаем

----------


## vova230

Длительность сидения на форуме не повод. Оцениваться должна только полезность. А длительность может учитываться при голосованиях, ну и может дает право поругаться с админом :nhl_fight:

----------


## Mouse

Репутация и сообщения. Предлагаю перевести репутацию в систему коэффициентов и использовать как бонус для начисления рейтинга. 
(т.е. саму репутацию не отменять, а найти ей материальное применение)
Тогда общий рейтинг будет складыватся из количества сообщений умноженных на поправочный коэфф.

----------


## SDS

> Репутация и сообщения. Предлагаю перевести репутацию в систему коэффициентов и использовать как бонус для начисления рейтинга. 
> (т.е. саму репутацию не отменять, а найти ей материальное применение)
> Тогда общий рейтинг будет складыватся из количества сообщений умноженных на поправочный коэфф.


Это надо отдельный плагин для Друпала писать, ты сможешь?

----------


## JAHolper

У нас есть все три необходимых показателя.
Ранги(сообщения), репа, активность. Почему вам так хочется их смешать?
Ну допустим мы умножим 300 сообщений на 500 рейтинга на 63% активности. И что за показатель мы получим? Ерунду мы получим. По выходному результату абсолютно невозможно будет понять и представить реальную полезность человека.
А глядя на все три показателя по отдельности мы имеем вполне чёткую картину поведения человека на форуме и его заслугах в той или иной области...
К тому же, я уже писал, что не смогу реализовать эти задумки... Навыков не хватит. =)

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
а "репа" - то что и как?

----------


## Mouse

Это репутация. 
Ток я не понял, какой прок от показателя продолжительность? Он показывает сколько часов я провожу на форуме? Так я могу открыть страничку и пойти спать...

Кстати, куда делись кол-во сообщений?

----------


## Sanych

Продолжительность - длительность?? Длительность - время на форуме от его создания. А не в день или месяц.

----------


## JAHolper

извиняюсь, сообщения затер случайно, вечером припишу

----------


## SDS

*admin*, 
а что у тебя за такой аватар? админ должен солидно выглядеть, вон сверху Саныч - аксакал!

----------


## JAHolper

Тема закрыта.

----------

